# Just got back from Wendy's



## JohnBotkin (Dec 7, 2011)

NONE SHALL KNOW THE GRACE THAT IS THE JR BACON


----------



## Devin (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks... Terrible.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 7, 2011)

I would not put that in my mouth hole.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 7, 2011)

Sue them for false advertisement.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you get...Hot drinks?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZXeFPpPJeI[/youtube]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2011)

Gross, and I was just about to leave for some Wendy's. Thanks for ruining my lunch.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks gross.


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 7, 2011)

The false advertisement I'll give you, and I guess these responses are not surprising considering I grabbed that picture from google. Though I plead with you, DO NOT GIVE UP ON WENDY'S!! It's pretty good and doesn't always look like completely digested matter.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 7, 2011)

Valwin said:


> looks great



Yes, it got me hungry.

Also, 3DS code?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwXE-Hp7hSs&feature=related


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 7, 2011)

Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 7, 2011)

I f*cking love fast-food.
Nothing better than the smell of cheese on meat under slices of cabbage and pickles, yum!


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.


Go eat a cat.


impizkit said:


> Are you 400 lbs. (Kilo) whatever measurement you use? I refuse to eat fast food. I only eat organically raised, grass fed beef or bison. Once you taste the difference, you will never want that corn(sugar) fed and antibiotic filled trash again.


The thread has turned hipster already.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 7, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.


Are you 400 lbs. (Kilo) whatever measurement you use? I refuse to eat fast food. I only eat organically raised, grass fed beef or bison. Once you taste the difference, you will never want that corn(sugar) fed and antibiotic filled trash again.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know what's all the fuss is about, but lose that tomato/tomato (which ever way you like to say it) then you got me...


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 7, 2011)

wendy... will u marry me?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2011)

right now humanity haves the best food on his history  on this planet


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.
> ...


Eaten a crocodile before. Frogs too. Shouldnt be hard to eat cat as long as it tastes good.


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 7, 2011)

impizkit said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.
> ...


lol FAST FOOD 4 WHITES AN DA DEVIL EH? Gtfo fast food is the food of the gods!


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 8, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with it's looks... I've eaten much weirder looking things already (like intestines, stomach, kidney, testicles, snails, larvas, etc). =3


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2011)

Wendys was THE place for me back in high school.  Mostly cause the bus stop was right outside and it was on the corner, so I could mad dash for the stop when I saw it comin round.  Junior Bacons FTW


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2011)

double baconator
double XXL fries
double XXXL drinks


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

Every time I go to Wendy's to eat, i'm unimpressed by their burgers. They suck total ass. Everything else is fine though.

Just had some Burger King actually. Good stuff.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 8, 2011)

Costello said:


> double baconator
> double XXL fries
> double XXXL drinks


Seeing french fries made me hungry... But it's only 6am and there's no food. T_T


----------



## junkerde (Dec 8, 2011)

just got back from McDonalds.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 8, 2011)

The jbc was great for $1, but they are almost $2 now.  Crispy chicken + tomato for $1 is the best they got now.  Chocolate frosty for ftw.  Taco Bell is still the best when it comes to fast food.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Costello said:


> double baconator
> double XXL fries
> double XXXL drinks



Costello, once me and my best bud took a drive over to our local Wendys.  I decided to be a lard-ass that day and order a double baconator and a second one with fries.  I combined them into a quadruple baconator.  I ate everything... nearly died rofl.  Ironically, it didn't give me the shits like one would expect.

Edit - I never said how good it was.  It was really good.  XD


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 8, 2011)

Fast food is crack cocaine, you gotta quit that shit before you die


----------



## Sterling (Dec 8, 2011)

Costello said:


> double baconator
> double XXL fries
> double XXXL drinks


Wow, whoever loaded that tray, loaded it as per regulation. Not many people do that. xD
Looks good too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

Wouldn't it make more sense to load 1 row the opposite way, to balance out the tray? lol.
The drinks are gargantuan.


----------



## nando (Dec 8, 2011)

wendy's is gross.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 8, 2011)

impizkit said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.
> ...


Lol.... I dont think i even weight 1/4 of that... Around 1/5-1/7 of that


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnBotkin said:


>


That's not a cheeseburger.



Spoiler: THIS is a cheeseburger.








Unfortunately it's not a big chain and unless you live near Sacramento, California, you're unlikely to encounter it.  This photo is from my phone.  I took it at the Squeeze Inn.


*EDIT*
Sorry the image is so large...I thought that the post would automatically resize the pic like it usually does with large images


----------



## Costello (Dec 9, 2011)

omfg that looks like the best burger ever


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 9, 2011)

Costello said:


> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double heart-attack


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

the salad made me barf


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 9, 2011)

I put a piece of bread in the microwave from Wendy's once. It went on fire. O_O


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 9, 2011)

Vinnymac said:


> I put a piece of bread in the microwave from Wendy's once. It went on fire. O_O


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

Costello said:


> omfg that looks like the best burger ever


I love to break off the crispy cheese edges and eat it like...crispy cheese 

But I don't eat it very often.  I usually only take friends here when they're visiting from out of town or out of country.  More for the novelty and experience than for the taste, but it does taste damn good!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2011)

I remember going to Wendy's while I was in NY two years ago.

I was TOTALLY unimpressed, and the burgers were pretty plain, even if I got a Baconator. Then I went to the Burger King near there, and got an uber-delicious burger (I don't remember its name) 

But my favourite fast-food will always be KFC's


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

raulpica said:


> But my favourite fast-food will always be KFC's



Do you like the extra hot wings? *-*


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 9, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...



You weigh 57 pounds?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > But my favourite fast-food will always be KFC's
> ...


Loved 'em.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 9, 2011)

raulpica said:


> But my favourite fast-food will always be KFC's


I stopped going to the KFC near me after I found hair in my poutine.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


You just became one of my fave mods just for that. xP
I used to eat a family bucket with my dad every night while I was in France... It's kinda sad that there aren't as many KFC's here... 30min drive to the closest KFC. T_T


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> You just became one of my fave mods just for that. xP
> I used to eat a family bucket with my dad every night while I was in France... It's kinda sad that there aren't as many KFC's here... 30min drive to the closest KFC. T_T


At least you have them...

We have NO KFCs in Italy. I HATE THIS COUNTRY.



soulx said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > But my favourite fast-food will always be KFC's
> ...


Oh come on, I'm not that picky. Food-preparing guys and gals have hair too. Eating one can't nor won't kill me, so who cares


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 9, 2011)

raulpica said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


But I could choke on it!

And it could be contaminated with toxins. ;------------;


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2011)

soulx said:


> And it could be contaminated with toxins. ;------------;


Better stop breathing then, air is full of toxins


----------



## VashTS (Dec 9, 2011)

that sandwich is delish. i usually get two *double* jr bacons. and spicy nugs.

if i got money i go for the baconator. and make it a double as well. damn i want wendys now.


----------



## Costello (Dec 9, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > omfg that looks like the best burger ever
> ...


I swear to god next time I go to the US i'll pay you a visit and you'll take me there  
PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## lukands (Dec 9, 2011)

That food goes through me like shit through a goose


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

Costello said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...


Done.  But I'm currently in NY for school so you might have to wait a little while until I return to CA for good.  At least it'll give you a few years to save up for another Temp Meet


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 9, 2011)

All this talk about burgers on the west coast... anyone ever been to In n' Out?

Best (fast food) burger place EVER.  I'm from Cali, but I live in Jersey now... Know what we have out here?

Jack.  Shit.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of Hardees?







They make very big burgers.

"The "Monster Thickburger" — two 1/3-pound slabs of Angus beef, four strips of bacon, three slices of cheese and mayonnaise on a buttered sesame seed bun"


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to live near a Hardees. Good stuff.

I am disappoint that Wendy's got rid of the boneless wings. Those were good.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 9, 2011)

JohnBotkin said:


> NONE SHALL KNOW THE GRACE THAT IS THE JR BACON


"Hello, Mr. No-One" is the first thing that came to my mind when I read that.



SinHarvest24 said:


> tomato/tomato (which ever way you like to say it)


I myself like to say "tomato", though I sometimes say "tomato"



plasma dragon007 said:


> anyone ever been to In n' Out?


They have those awesome paper hats.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd rather eat what's in the first post than a commercial burger.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUjz_eiIX8k[/youtube]

That said, having eaten many a Jr. Bacon from wendy's (they're cheap and fast, I usually grab a few for a day) I have to say they taste better than you'd think.  Probably because of the relatively-simple design (when compared to other fast food burgers), nothing really mixes or overpowers anything else.

As for my favorite, when I'm really hungry and want to pig out, I get a triple cheeseburger from them to spoil myself.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:


> All this talk about burgers on the west coast... anyone ever been to In n' Out?
> 
> Best (fast food) burger place EVER.  I'm from Cali, but I live in Jersey now... Know what we have out here?
> 
> Jack.  Shit.


I've discovered Five Guys and Shake Shack since moving to the east coast, but my loyalties lie with In n' Out.

*EDIT*
But I'll still take a good sushi roll or a bowl of ramen over a burger 80% of the time.  I rarely have a craving for meat, but when I do I'll go for a juicy burger.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2011)

I like meat, but I'm really picky about texture so I like burgers or fatless-meat.

This is probably one of the least-straight things I've typed on this forum.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 9, 2011)

Rydian said:


> This is probably one of the least-straight things I've typed on this forum.


lol....

Anyway, Five Guys makes a darn good burger.


----------



## ace1o1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I work at Wendy's and that's one of the crappiest sandwiches I have seen...


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 9, 2011)

Wendy's is too far from me, besides its not burger season. Egg Nog Milk shakes awwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2011)

ace1o1 said:


> I work at Wendy's and that's one of the crappiest sandwiches I have seen...


That's par for the course with all the JBC's I've gotten, both in VA and FL.


----------



## Ace (Dec 9, 2011)

Having eaten Burger King at Miami Airport once, I am still vilely disgusted by the size of those meals. I pretty much ordered the smallest thing I could find on the menu, and I was still full after eating half of it! It's a bit scary to see people chow down so much fatiness 

Is it just me, or do we Europeans/Scandinavians eat smaller burgers?


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 9, 2011)

Just had some wendys not to long ago,there burgers are fine for a quick dinner or whatever the only complaint I really have is they over salt there damn fries all the time...


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Anyway, Five Guys makes a darn good burger.


This.  Five Guys > All and any other fast food restaurant out there.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 9, 2011)

Costello said:


> double baconator
> double XXL fries
> double XXXL drinks



I was going to post that   you beat me to it

That was taken on a trip to Wendy's when Costello and myself were in the States in case anyone's wondering


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, Five Guys makes a darn good burger.
> ...


Five Guys sounds like a porno...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 9, 2011)

Lost my lunch, 5 dollars naaaooo.

But really, I want some fucking wendy's now. I haven't eaten wendy's in such a god damn long time and I have $7 with me right now. But it snowed like a bitch last night and my tiny little car (2008 Chevy Aveo) handles like absolute shit on snow and the closest wendy's is like 15-20 minutes away in a high traffic area so...Damn it.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2011)

ace1o1 said:


> I work at Wendy's and that's one of the crappiest sandwiches I have seen...


No joke. It must have been made during rush. It also looks like shit prep too.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 9, 2011)

Wendy's? pah.

Yoshinoya is where it's at.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> Wendy's? pah.
> 
> Yoshinoya is where it's at.



Yoshi what
Do they serve yoshis?

You're one sick bastard...


----------



## loco365 (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably one of the least-straight things I've typed on this forum.
> ...


One of those just opened up in my city. I have yet to go there, but it's on my MUST DO THIS BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR list.


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 10, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> JohnBotkin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You're right, that's not a cheeseburger. IT'S A FUCKIN JUNIOR BACON,


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2011)

As far as I'm aware of, I don't think we have Wendy stores here in Australia but we do have Grill'D

They make the best burgers


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> This.  Five Guys > All and any other fast food restaurant out there.




Agreed. Five Guys is amazing, better than the abortive In N' Out we have over here. First time I had that was in Henderson, NV but the service really sucked. It left a bad taste in my mouth that I will never forget. Took forty freakin' minutes to get our food and when we got it, it tasted like crap. Then I went to Five Guys and loved it ever since.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 11, 2011)

zeromac said:


> As far as I'm aware of, I don't think we have Wendy stores here in Australia but we do have Grill'D
> 
> They make the best burgers


I just ate, and I'm hungry again... Thanks a lot.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 11, 2011)

Wife got food poisoning from Wendy's last night 

(no, not joking)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2011)

I remember I got food poisoning from McDonald's (some grilled chicken sandwich) when I was living in Japan. Most miserable two days of my life.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone heard of Foster's? They make my favorite burgers.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 11, 2011)

the_randomizer said:


> I remember I got food poisoning from McDonald's (some grilled chicken sandwich) when I was living in Japan. Most miserable two days of my life.



Yeah, she got it from the 99c chicken sandwich.

Also, you have never had fries until you have Checkers/Rally's fries.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm aware of, I don't think we have Wendy stores here in Australia but we do have Grill'D
> ...


Agreed.  Those fries look nice.



TwinRetro said:


> Also, you have never had fries until you have Checkers/Rally's fries.


They ARE good.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > I remember I got food poisoning from McDonald's (some grilled chicken sandwich) when I was living in Japan. Most miserable two days of my life.
> ...


Well, I can tell you what the culprit may be. They probably pulled the chicken out of the fryer too soon. Generally fries can be pulled at 45 seconds or less if they're in a hurry, but the chicken should be left in all the way to prevent stuff like that.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 11, 2011)

I just love the local milkbar hamburgers with the lot mmmmmm


now im hungry ;


----------



## Fellow (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't believe that people think presentation dictates taste.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Food is food. I eat it as long as it have meat that is edible.
> ...



Your life is joyless then.



> I can't believe that people think presentation dictates taste.



You do know that "Eyes also Eat"?

The brain plays a big role in recognizing tastes. It's a general rule that when you have two identical burgers, the one that looks better will also be chosen as the "superior". Pretty tastes better, simple as that. Unless you don't care and just eat your food without even looking at it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 11, 2011)

zeromac said:


> As far as I'm aware of, I don't think we have Wendy stores here in Australia but we do have Grill'D
> 
> They make the best burgers


This does look like plastic to my eyes.
Especially the cheese.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, that does look kinda plasticy...

I prefere to eat my fast food in non-chain restaurants. Meal of prefference? Kebab. Mmm-hmmm...


----------



## Fellow (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


Nope, because I don't expect a burger to look pristine if it was put into a bag, and rocking around everywhere in my car before I got home to eat it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hehe, well, when I eat out I usually eat my food on the spot - I'm not a big Drive-Thru person so there you go.  Let's just say that the thought of me having to wait till I get back home with all those delicious aromas in the car is a bit too harsh, I find that kind of treatment cruel and I'm no masochist. ;P


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL Why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's called Transfer-to-EOF pending.


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> LOL Why is this thread still alive?


I don't understand?
People like to talk about food and this is in the off-topic chat so...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Why is this thread still alive?
> ...


I'll say it...

WE'RE ALL FAT! THERE! HAPPY??


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 13, 2011)

I just ate at Five Guys  They did not disappoint. *burp*


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 15, 2011)

LONG LIVE FAST FOOD CHAINS!

Edit: also [email protected] pages


----------



## steveroo (Dec 18, 2011)

I scanned through the whole thread because I'm hungry.

the best parts of this thread is the instructional video of hot drinks and grill'd burger

After seeing the cosmetic burger video I felt like I just had sex with a past girlfriend then my next date she says she doesn't want to see me.


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 18, 2011)

steveroo said:


> I scanned through the whole thread because I'm hungry.
> 
> the best parts of this thread is the instructional video of hot drinks and grill'd burger
> 
> After seeing the cosmetic burger video I felt like I just had sex with a past girlfriend then my next date she says she doesn't want to see me.


Quite a powerful feeling.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 18, 2011)

steveroo said:


> I scanned through the whole thread because I'm hungry.
> 
> the best parts of this thread is the instructional video of hot drinks and grill'd burger
> 
> After seeing the cosmetic burger video I felt like I just had sex with a past girlfriend then my next date she says she doesn't want to see me.



More like having sex with your girlfriend, and later she tells you she's a man.


----------

